# My World, my Soul, my Flash



## Flashy

[align=center]Hey Beautiful Boy.

I havenât written to you for ages, and Iâm so sorry about that, but I have spoken to you, and I think about you everyday. Even though I havenât written, you are definitely not forgotten and are still so much loved.

Iâm sorry I havenât posted this on the 26[suP]th[/suP] or 27[suP]th[/suP], but Iâm getting very wound up about some things, Iâm scared of myself and I want to make sure that this is public because then I feel like I know that you have seen it.

It been nearly two years since we ended up in different worlds, and it hurts as much now, as it did then.

Itâs still so hard Flashy, but I really want to try to remember the good things about you, not your last moments and cold hard body.

I was thinking about all the fun times we had. Remember when we used to play hide and seek? And I used to hide and you would come running when I called you? The first few times you always went to the place I first hid, then you realised that I moved about. That used to make me laugh, talk about creature of habit.

Or remember when you tried to âhelpâ me wrap Emilyâs Christmas prezzies? You ended up in the paper, and the funniest bit was when you got some sellotape stuck on your foot, and you danced across the room. What a case.

You always used to sit on my shoulder like a parrot watching whatever I was typing on the screen. You became widely know for that on another site, they thought you were really special. I didnât think, I KNEW!

You were hilarious when I gave you a toilet roll complete with tissue. You created a snow storm, but I think really you were annoyed with the fact I was coo-ing over your two children and not you at that very moment.

One of the funniest times was when that lady came to interview me to do voluntary work, do you remember? I didnât want you running around, but I didnât want to lock you in your hutch either. You hated the kitchen floor and never walked across it, so I put you next to your hutch with a carpeted area around it, so I knew you would be comfortable. What happened after about 45 minutes, hey? I saw this little Flash face poking round the door, and I thought âoh noâ, and in you waltzed. I asked the lady if it was ok and she said it was. I was silently begging you not to spray her, imagine if you had have done! But you were as good as gold, you jumped up to her sniffed her and then travelled on your way.

We had a lot of laughs together, didnât we, you also gave me some baaaad moments. Iâm sure you laughed in your head when I was lying on the floor with you, and you got up, ran past me and sprayed. And where did it go? In my mouth! Yuck! Even though you rock I wasnât impressed. It didnât taste good.

Ha ha, you certainly learnt how to show me your displeasure. Remember that time we went home after being at my parentâs house and you wanted your litter tray and because there was nothing in it, I took you out of it? Iâm sure you must remember. You ran straight upstairs, and weed on my bed. I went up to find you and there you were, looking at me, sitting next to your wee, looking all proud and definitely giving me the message that you were disgusted with me. 

You gave me those funny times when I needed them to most. I donât need to tell you why I started looking for a bunny because the reasons donât matter, whatever the reasons I firmly believe we would still have ended up together because you were my soulmate.

You became my ray of sunshine at a very bleak time. You were my first ever friend. You didnât want me to be anything I wasnât, you didnât need me to be happy when I was low, or to use me for what you needed and not give a darn about me, you didnât want me to do anything I didnât want to do, you just wanted me to give you what you needed (and you know I did this, and more, you got everything I had to give), and in return, you gave me everything.

You were the first living being to see me at my worst. That one time when I was covered instuff and you just sat with me, getting soaked yourself, yet you stayed, and when I was calm, you just went and cleaned yourself off, and then came back. You used to let me hug you when I cried, youâd know when I needed you.

You made me live. All those times I went to hospital, that was for you; you know that. You gave me a reason to live. What was the point in bringing you into my life, just for me to walk out on you and abandon you. It was Tracy and Flash, wasnât it, Flash and Tracy. A duo, a team.

I used to get upset thinking about losing you in 7 or 8 years, I had to force myself to not think about it. Then what happened, in November 2005 I was watching the Narnia film and instead of Aslan on the table, I saw you. You were just lying there, flat on your side, unable to move, dead.

That came true didnât it my lovely. Just six short weeks later we were ripped apart, and you died just as you looked in that image.

When I knew what had happened, that the cat had been in your hutch, I was terrified at first, but then so relieved to see you alive. I kept telling everyone that you would be ok, because you had to be, I needed you. Maybe if I had belonged to this forum, you would have been ok. I would certainly have known more what to do to help, and known who to ask. In fact, I truly believe that I could have saved you, you would still be here, I dropped the ball there and will carry that with me forever.

It was the day of my family gathering for my birthday, remember? I stayed upstairs in my room with you but for 15 mins went downstairs to see them and thank them for my presents. When I came back, in those few minutes you had gone from sitting up shakily, to stretched out and almost dead. It was almost like, with me gone, you lost your fight, your spirit.

We rushed you to the vet. I desperately wanted to take you by myself. I knew you were dying, and I wanted to stay with you and never be parted, but dad wouldnât let me, he came too, he made us be in separate worlds. You managed another two hours at the vets, but died there. Remember? I told you it was ok to go. It wasnât that I wanted to lose you, I was so desperate for you to live, but you were so tired, I couldnât bear to see my special prince hurting so much. I wanted you to be free.

I held you and cuddled you for hours after you died, I tried to wake you up by using Ozzy, who you loved and wanted to hump at every opportunity. But you didnât wake up, you wouldnât wake up.

When you died, my world crumbled. You know that, I did my best to follow, but I realised I had to fight, for you. The gift you gave me of Sky and Moon really helped with that.

I fought as hard as I could. Then I couldnât take it anymore, yes, I had to fight for you, to honour your memory, then I couldnât stand it anymore. I tried to come bunface, I really did, I was there, you must have heard my footsteps, but they dragged me back, they âsavedâ me. I came knocking again, just after you were joined by Moon, but when they realised how ill I was I had to have treatment because I was scared of them âsavingâ me again.

Iâm so desperate to be with you, but right now, my focus has to be here. I know I will be with you some day, but I canât leave here now that I have a herd of âFlashlettesâ. I am keeping a strong part of you alive by having them here. They are incredible. Do you remember me showing you Angel? And introducing you? He looks a spitting image of you, but heâs a turdy, he doesnât act like you. 

I will come though, thatâs a promise, I even know when, and how, so you enjoy your time up there frolicking with your girlie friends, and rest peacefully in the knowledge we will be together again.

You came into my life when I most needed a friend, you showed me what it was like to have a true friend, you gave me some beautiful gifts in the shape of children, you were there when no one else was. Iâm so deeply sorry I let you down. I wish, more than anything in the world, that I had had more knowledge and had been able to save you. I wish I could have done more, and saved your life. I just wish I could explain in words how I really feel about you. Words donât do it justice.

I love you my beautiful. Always remember that.

You already know these, but I want you to remember, them, ok?

I don't want a lot for Christmas 
There's just one thing I need 
I don't care about the presents 
Underneath the Christmas tree 
I just want you for my own 
More than you could ever know 
Make my wish come true 
All I want for Christmas is... 
You 

I don't want a lot for Christmas 
There's just one thing I need 
I don't care about the presents 
Underneath the Christmas tree 
I don't need to hang my stocking 
There upon the fireplace 
Santa Claus won't make me happy 
With a toy on Christmas day 
I just want you for my own 
More than you could ever know 
Make my wish come true 
All I want for Christmas is you 
You baby 

I won't ask for much this Christmas 
I don't even wish for cash 
I'm just gonna keep on waiting 
For you my world, my love, my Flash
I won't make a list and send it 
To the North Pole for Saint Nick 
I won't even stay awake to 
Hear those magic reindeers click 
'Cause I just want you here tonight 
Snuggling up to me so tight 
What more can I do 
Baby all I want for Christmas is you 
Ooh baby 
All the lights are shining 
So brightly everywhere 
And the sound of children's 
Laughter fills the air 
And everyone is singing 
I hear those sleigh bells ringing 
Santa won't you bring me the one I really need 
Won't you please bring my Flashy to me... 

Oh I don't want a lot for Christmas 
This is all I'm asking for 
I just want to see my Flashy 
Sleeping there right on the floor 
Oh I just want you for my own 
More than you could ever know 
Make my wish come true 
Baby all I want for Christmas is... 
You[/align]
[align=center]No I cant forget that evening
Or your face as you were leaving 
But I guess thats just the way this story goes,
You loved your life
And in your eyes your sparkle showed 
Oh Yes it showed

No I cant forget tomorrow 
When I think of all my sorrows 
When I had you there but then you let go
And now its only fair that I should let you know
What you should know 

I cant live 
If living is without you 
I cant live 
I cant give anymore 
Cant live 
If living is without you 
cant give,
I cant give anymore

No I cant forget that evening
Or your face as you were leaving 
But I guess thats just the way this story goes,
You loved your life
And in your eyes your sparkle showed 
Oh Yes it showed

cant live 
If living is without you 
I cant live 
I cant give anymore 
Cant live 
If living is without you 
I cant live,
I cant give anymore

Ohhhhhh(No cant live) 
No no no (No I cant live)
I cant live (No cant live)
If living is without (No I cant live)
I cant live (No cant live)
I cant give anymore (No I cant live)

Look at this stuff
Isn't it neat?
Wouldn't you think my collection's complete?
Wouldn't you think I'm the girl
The girl who has everything?

Look at this trove,
Treasures untold,
How many wonders can one bedroom hold?
Looking around here you'd think
Sure, she's got everything

I've got CDs and TVs and plenty
I've got care bears and pictures galore
You want DVDs? I've got 20!

But who cares?
No big deal,
I want more!

I wanna be where the lost buns are
I wanna see 
Wanna see 'em dancing
Running around at that
What do you call it again? Oh, bridge!

Sitting down here you don't get too far
Leaving is required for jumping, dancing
Strolling along down the
What's that word again? Bridge

Up where they walk
Up where they run
Up where they play all day and have fun
Binkying free
WishI could see
You inyour world

Good night my boy, my world, my soul.

I will see you again. I donât know when, but I know why, I know how. I will come. Youâre always in my heart, and my soul, and I miss you more than you will ever know. I miss you, my friend.


Sweet Dreams

x
[/align]


----------



## Pipp

:bigtears:


----------



## Hazel-Mom

:hug1 To Tracy from Hazel and me. Praying for you and Flashy, and all others who are in sorrow and loss.


----------



## polly

:bunnyhug:


----------



## cheryl

Aww that is just so sweet Tracey....Flash sure was a gorgeous boy

:hug1


----------



## 12354somebunny

what a moving tribute. i feel your love for Flash and your pain at losing him 

but he's in a good place now, where he will never be hurt again, and where he has lots of other bunny friends to play with

binky free, Flash, you beautiful boy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry you lost him. :hug:


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]*Every day I wake up
I hope I'm dreamin'
I can't believe this pain*[/align]
[align=center]*Can't believe you arn't here
Sometimes its just hard for a person to wake up
Its hard to just keep goin'
Its like I feel empty inside without you bein' here
I would do anything man, to bring you back
Id give anything to have you back
I saw your graves today
No roses in bloom
You were the greatest
You'll always be the greatest
I miss you buns
Cant wait til that day, when I see your faces again
I cant wait til that day, when I see your faces again...

Yeah... this right here (tell me why)
**Goes out, to everyone, that has lost somebun
That they truly loved (c'mon, check it out)

Seems like yesterday you were in my life
You made me laugh, you gave me strife
**I need you to come and be here with me
**Back where you belong, with your family
**Life aint always what it seem to be (uh-uh)
Words cant express what you mean to me
Even though youre gone, we still a team
Through your family, Ill fulfill our dream (thats right)
In the future, can't wait to see
If you open up theBridge for me
Reminisce some time, the night they took my friend (uh-huh)
Try to black it out, but it plays again
When its real, feelings hard to conceal
Can't imagine all the pain I feel
Give anything to hear half your breath (half your breath)
I know you're still living your life, after death

Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
Ill be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
Ill be missing you

Its kinda hard with you not around (yeah)
Know you're in heaven smilin down (eheh)
Watchin' us while wemiss you lots
Everyday we miss you lots
In my heart is where Ill keep you friend
Memories give me the strength I need to proceed
Strength I need to believe
My thoughts guys I just can't define 
Wish I could turn back the hands of time
Snuggled with you, cuddled up in my bed room 
Flash and me make a pair
Should be here, Flashy I need you now
I still can't believe you're gone 
Give anything to hear half your breath 
I know you still living your life, after death*[/align]
[align=center]*Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
Ill be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
Ill be missing you*[/align]


----------



## Flashy

I miss you beautiful, and I need you here.

I'm really trying, I've been out, I've been 'normal'. I've decorated the tree. Do you remember when we did that? You ate the tinsel :O

I wrapped some presents, and Sky was just like you, getting in them, throwing them about, all sorts. He truly is his father's son.

You know what? Lightning is his father's son, his grandaddy's grandson. He's so sweet.

I'm really trying so much Flash, but I'm dreading it all.

I've asked for presents for the buns again for Christmas because they deserve them and it takes the focus off me. 

I've asked for no mention of my birthday, I'm so scared someone might mention it. I'm scared of what I might do. The means are all there but no matter how much I need to be with you, I need to be here more. I nearly had my chance to be with you, I nearly lost your grandchildren and Sandy and Sweep, and I would have come for you all, but they stayed, and I'm so glad. I know that means I'll be away from you for longer, but we will be together again, I promise, never ever doubt that because I don't break my promises.

I'm so sorry that on the 27th last year I got angry. I bought you those 12 white roses and 12 red roses and then when it came to putting them on I trashed them and threw them away. I couldn't bear to think it had been a year. I'm so sorry. Mum and dad got them out the bin and kept them but I just kept kicking the vase over. I couldn't bear to see them. It doesn't mean I hate you, it means I hate being parted from you. I'm so sorry.

I'm learning to remember the good times, but the bad times won't go, they stay. I want to honour your memory,honour your life, but i'm not doing a very good job of it am I.

I still have faith in you, I know you will come back to me. Every litter I am desperate to see you there. I went looking for you at my house. I keep seeing that spirit out the corner of my eye. I know it's a bunny, is it you? Or is it Moon? I know it's one of you, I know you are here in some form, but I want a more concrete form. I need to be able to cuddle you, stroke you, laugh with you, make sure you are ok.

I let you down my Prince. If I had had this site two years ago, I would have saved you, and Boof, and Oz and Moon, that's a nlot of rabbits to let down. I wish, with everything I have, that I had gone home on Christmas Eve that year. I wasn't coping with the family and I wish I had gone home like I nearly did. The cat wouldn't have got you then and you would be here. We'd have been wrapping prezzies together, playing together, We'd be happier.

I'm falling apart Flash, I'm terrified of hospital, although maybe they would have admitted by now if they were going to. That doesn't stop the fear though. I need all your Flashy power, all your love and care and funniness. I need it to keep me going.

I blanked out the whole of December last year, but this year I have tried to join in, to get in the Christmas spirit,after all, I did love it so much. Maybe that's why this year hurts more than last year. 

I love you my Prince, my lovely. Send my love and regards to the rest of the crew up there. If anyone wants to visit, then there will be presents here for you, and space and love. You are always welcome.

Forever in my heart and soul.

x


----------



## Marietta

Your emotions about Flash are so powerful that you really made me cry. Having to be parted from someone you love so much is cruel and unbearable. However, Flash was an extremely lucky bunny to have been loved that much and still be loved today and for ever. Keep on loving the bunnies in your life, I'm sure that Flash would want you to provide this kind of affection for other little buns that would be so fortunate to have you as their mom.

Take care,
Marietta


----------



## Flashy

I miss you my lovely.

This is really hard and I'm scared. I just want it all to be over and done with and be mid January already.

I hate counting down these days, flashbacking at what happened.

All I want for Christmas is you. I'll be waiting and wishing for you to be here tomorrow. I'll always be waiting, and always looking for you. 

I need you, so much.

x


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]To my guys up there,

I hope you have a lovely day tomorrow, enjoying things you wouldn't be able to enjoy down here.

Dear





















[/align]
[align=center]*BINKYING MERRY CHRISTMAS

Hey up there guys,
Look in my eyes, when youâre lonely,
There will be love shining at you.
Bunnies Awake!
It's getting late, snow is falling,
The whole wide world is binkying too.

All day long
We will be binkying in the snow,
We wish you a binkying Merry Christmas.
All day long
We will be hopping as we go
We wish you a Merry binkying Christmas.

Right by the lights
There is a warmth, you are special.
The magic is bright, 
The fire is burning.
Binkying through,
I'll jump there to you, you jump here to me,
We'll send you a message into the night.

All day long
We will be binkying in the snow,
We wish you a binkying Merry Christmas.
All day long
We will be hopping as we go
We wish you a Merry binkying Christmas.*[/align]

[align=center]Lots of Love[/align]

[align=center]







































[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Im soo sorry for your loss Tracy. Binkie free little boy.
:rainbow:ink iris::bigtears:


----------



## GoinBackToCali

No words..

:bigtears:

Zin


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Tracy....praying that your holiday will be good, and that the pain will start to ease soon.....lots of {{{HUGSS}}} going out to you.....and wishes for peaceray:


----------



## Flashy

x


----------



## Marietta

I'm sure your lovely bunnies are happy up there, I wish you to be happy and healthy and the Merriest Christmas!

Marietta


----------



## Flashy

Two years ago today you....

I don't want to finish that sentence. But yet it's already been finished.


----------



## m.e.

I'm sorry. Anniversaries are so hard :hug::sad:


----------



## Flashy

They are.

26th Dec 2005, he was attacked.

27th Dec 2005 he died.

28th Dec (my birthday) he was buried.

I spend all year dreading these days. I miss him so much.

I did something really stupid today because of the stress and I didn't mean to. I miss him so much. If I had been on RO I would have been able to save him.

I've never let anyone down as much as I let down my best friend. No wonder I don't have friends.

Thank you all so much for your comments.


----------



## Marietta

Don't be so hard on yourself. Some things are just meant to be, somehow, for some reason, no matter if we cannot understand it. And since you have such a sensitive soul, I'm sure there are people around you who love and respect you.

Marietta


----------



## Flashy

I really don't have people. There is one person on this forum that tolerates me, my parents tolerate me, but don't really like me. My rabbits are my only friends. Flash was the first ever being in this world who made me feel loved, who realised I was loveable, my first real friend who wanted me for me, and I killed him. I'm not meant to have friends. I'm nasty and evil and don't deserve them. I miss him so much. It's been two years I'm so pathetic. I lost more than a bun that day. I lost my soul, my world, my best and first ever friend, I lost my future and hope.


----------



## Flashy

Two years ago to the minute I was holding your cold hard body.

You'd gone. I tried to wake you, it didn't work, I didn't try hard enough.

I got dad to put your plaque in today. One year late, but now you have the marker you deserve. I gave you a Friend bear, because you were my friend, and I lit a candle for you there too. It looks nice.

Tomorrow is supposed to be my birthday bud. I'm scared. My grandparents never listen to anyone. I don't want my birthday. I don't want to acknolwedge it, I don't want to remember. I'm going to be forced to, and I don't want to. It's not my birthday, it is the anniversary of when you were buried. I don't want to acknowlegde it, why are they forcing me to?


----------



## polly

I don't tolerate you I love you you are my friend and i am always here for you through thick and thin through the good times and teh bad times.

Sending the biggest hugs your way and hoping that Dido and Flashy are up there looking down at us and realising that if only one thing good has come out of what happened to them it is that it has given us each other as friends. :hug:



To Flashy You were a wonderful friend to Tracy and i can't thankyou enough for keeping her safe and giving me a chance to meet her on here. I hope you have met my cinabun and you are friends.


----------



## Flashy

:kiss::hugsquish::hug1:kiss1:


----------



## Flashy

Hello my lovely.

I saw you be buried again today, I hate that, I could picture mum and dad there, it was awful. 

I tried to draw your son near, but he doesn't want to know me. He hates me, like everyone else. Maybe that's why it's hitting me so hard this year because I'm so deeply alone, but I was never alone with you. I hate the fact they hate me. I give them everything and they still hate me. Sometimes I wish they were gone, then it wouldn't hurt that they hated me, I wouldn't even know if they did or not. I want Sky to be close again, for us to be friends, but since his neuter we aren't. He has some days when I am apparently tolerable, but other than that, he hates me. I miss him greatly, even though he is here.

People have generally behaved today, although apparently no one can stick to the no cards, no prezzies, no mention thing. I prefer the pressure off. I've never liked my birthday. I hope next year everyone gets the hint and my birthday isn't mentioned. Maybe I should force myself to celebrate it on the day I was due. That was the 10th Dec, so that's far enough away. I don't know, but for some reason people can't contain themselves. I think they just enjoy ignoring what I say.

I hope you like what I did to your grave. I'll put some pictures up later of you and your cute face.

Always yours.

X


----------



## Flashy

My lovely, I needed you last night, so much. I hope you know all the things racing through my head. I really tried for you, I clutched at Sky and didn't move. I held on tight until all I could do was put him away and lie spaced out. You know why I say I have let you down, you know how much you gave me and I can't even be there for you now. I'm so deeply sorry mate. I truly am. 

I also promsied you pictures, remember?

Here they are my beautiful.




[align=center]




[/align]
Look how small you were. That was our first day together. I felt so special and lucky that day. It was a great day.



[align=center]



[/align]
The original tall gene. Your family have that too, they always remind me of you when they do it.



[align=center]



[/align]
Look at your sleeping so calmly. I love this pic



[align=center]



[/align]
Remember you used to crawl under my computer table and cause chaos?



[align=center]



[/align]
Look how proud you look at being able to get on my bed. That made me laugh, the first time, do you remember? You were watching me unpack and wanted to see what I wasdoing, so you lept up and you 'helped' me unpack.



[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]Do you remember how I used to play with you while on my bed? You got really confused.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]How cute was this, claiming that wooden spoon.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]That was your favourite place in my house, so you remember, next to the mirror. It was just behind me, and you could see everything, incluiding another bunny.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]You're with this bunny friend until eternity aren't you. He's buried with you. You played with him loads. He will always, always be with you, as will I be, in the form of your favourite jacket of mine, and my soul.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=left]This was your first and only Christmas. You got a wonderful hutch that day, but never got to use it. The next photos are from after you were attacked. I hate those, you have the marks all over you. There is one beautiful one, but when fumbling my new camera, I deleted it. I miss that pic, it was the last time you looked like you.[/align]


[align=left]Next I'll show you your beautiful descendents, but right now my new laptop is screwy so I can't.[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Thank you for yesterday Tubs. One year since you left, and you gave me the gift to help other bunnies. Thank you. x


----------



## angoragrl

I don't know what to say other then that I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flashy

Hi Bud.

Is Moon there, I need you to pass this on please.

I've been thinking about you a lot recently. I feel terribly, terribly guilty for how we treated you. No, we did not intentionally treat you badly, but ignorance meant you suffered.

You had a dodgy gut, we knew that, and you got fat. When you got fat you were on minimal feed, mum said you must be stuffing hay, and to stop giving it to you. So, because I was too stupid to question, we stopped giving you hay. You got it once or twice a week as a treat. No wonder you loved it so much.

We even told the vet that we had and they didn't say anything (you know, the vets guilty of killing you).

You had minimal food (crappy food by all accounts, but I didn't know that at the time), and no hay. How you managed on that, stayed happy, lively and interested, as well as not in stasis, for months, I have no idea. Had you lasted another month more, I would have joined here, I would have revolutionised the way you lived, I would have got you healthy and thin, and done it the PROPER way.

Moon, I'm so sorry sweetie, I love you so much, and I wish, with everything I had that a, I had learnt more, and earlier, and b, I had found this forum earlier, for many reasons associated with both you and the other lost buns.

You had so much, run of the house, love and company, toys, and yet we neglected your nutritional needs through ignorance. 

I have learnt though my lovely. I know how to look after rabbits properly now, I will never EVER do that again. I know how important hay is now, and I'm so deeply sorry that I didn't know that when you were about.

Infact, all of you, I'm so sorry for the things I did wrong. I'm trying to put them right with the crew I have here, if that means rehoming, which I'm thinking it might, then that's best for them. I love you all, Boof, I miss you sweetie, so does Sky. 1 year too long, again, something the vets missed, something I didn't realise was a potential indication of a problem.

I let you all down, very badly, but I'm trying to do the right thing now. If your rellies do go elsewhere, find them good homes. PROMISE me that, especially you Flash, they are here because of you, if it comes to it, find them the BEST homes!.

Moon sweetie, please accept my eternal apologies, and know I will never stop trying to make it ok. I'm sorry.

*Much hugs and snuggled to you all*


----------



## Flashy

** * * **[align=center] [/align]
[align=center]*My dearest boy.*[/align]
[align=center]*Soon would have been your third birthday. I know its not today, but you know why I'm posting it today, 3rd of the 3rd. It's really hard to think that three years ago my best ever friend was about to be brought into the world. I just wish you'd stayed a bit longer. Well, ok, a lot longer.*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*I will be thinking of you. Please guide me the best way you can, the way that you know I should go. It will be one of two ways, do what you think if best.*[/align]
[align=center]** * * * *[/align]
[align=center]*Moomin, it's nearly a year. Three days after your daddy's third birthday will be the first anniversary of your death.*[/align]
[align=center]*I'm so deeply sorry. You know why, I've said it many times.*[/align]
[align=center]*I miss my Curly Whirly Girlie very much. I miss your cuddles and snuggles, I miss your feisty phwap, I miss your schmile, I miss your quirky ways. I miss you. *[/align]
[align=center]*I will forever regret everything, both from the day you died, the day before, and the fact of the accidental neglect you suffered. I wish with all my heart I had used a different vet, because none of that would have happened otherwise. Please just have my heartfelt apologies.*[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*I ask the same of you as I do of Flash. Please guide me. Guide me together, to the right outcome. I'm so lost I have no idea what is best anymore. Your guidance will set me right.*[/align]
[align=center]** * * **[/align]
[align=center]*To both of you, Flash, your daughter-in-law and your grand-daughter, and Moon, your sister-in-law and your niece need your prayers. Don't let them in. In you have to, treat them well, they are terrific girlies. They need all the vibes and wishes you can give them.* [/align]
[align=center]*I will be thinking of you both on your days. I will do the best I can. I'll try to acknowledge them.*[/align]
[align=center]*I love you both. I cherish you both everyday. Everyday I see more of you in your rellies. Moon, Sunny is becoming feisty, Flash, Angel is becoming a whirling hurricane that is showing your character so deeply.*[/align]
[align=center]*I love you both.*[/align]
[align=center]*x*[/align]


----------



## Flashy

im sorry guys. im fed up, i mfed up of being mocke3d and hatefd of peope mocking me of people slagging me off, of people editing my posts. im sorry flash, im sorry moon, boof, and anyone else mentioned on this thread. ill find somewhere else to talk about you. im deeply sorry my beauyties. you bettetr guide me the right way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Whoa flashy! No one is mocking you or editing for no reason. Youseriously don't want that stuff on Flash's thread do you?

If someone is harassing you - then tell a mod or admin and let us handle it if we can.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Flashy, I just read this entire post...and I couldn't stop crying....you write so beautiful about Flash and he seemed like the world to you and he obviously was. Just reading your post made me cry and think about when I lose my Magic....i'll be so depressed and sad forever. 

I'm so sorry you lost Flash. :rainbow:Binky Free Flash.

<3 Emily


----------



## Flashy

i dont cvrea whgats on this threafd. its not flash's thread anymore, its not az place i feel goosd, nor can wreite. whatever i wrtite seemas toi get edited out. its not as if writing makes a differwecen anyway, hes not going to now zanything abiutit, hes not going to understand because hes not here, hes dead and rotting int he ground. thizs thead was a patehtic attemtp for me to try and help myselkf feel better. which was stupid. so im not going to write it it anymore, noit t flasdhm moon, no one becsausdt nothing matters anymore. this thread can cecome whatever because i just dont care anyumore.


----------



## Flashy

I love you, and I always will.

4 years too far apart. 

You should still be here, but look at what is happening in honour of your memory. Look at all these bunnies that have found homes because I used to have you.

Look at Flash's Place Buns. Think what Flash's Place will become in the future.

Thank you my sweet.


----------



## MILU

Flash is in my thoughts, he hasn't been forgotten!

His story is full of emotion: first laughters, then tears... 
Many things remind me of my bunnies that passed... and the unconditional love we had for each other, and the feeling I could have done more... and a bunny who left after being told "you can do what you have to, and go where you have to" - after these words my MILU left me. 

I understand how that feels. 

Each bunny is unique, but yes, I understand - with tears in my eyes - how much you wish to see your dear Flash again!! If it helps at all, I believe we'll meet our beloved bunnies again. It might take time - the right time for us to do what we have to do here in this world, and then we'll meet them - all at the right time... 

I just wanna say that Flash is a very special bunny and that he wouldn't want to see you sad...

Sending good vibes to him and to you (and all the others!) 
:rip::cry2:cry4::cry1::bawl::rainbow:urplepansy::nerves1:bunnyangel::bunnieskiss


----------

